# wii fit



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Need help

I got a Wii fit from America last week it was second hand but almost new, only $50 dollars off the original price.. well I used it last week and it was fine and then I plugged it in this evening and it stayed on for about 2 minutes then the box stopped receiving power, I have checked the sockets etc and they are all fine.
Any suggestions? Or does anyone know where I can get it looked at in Cairo?

Thanks

Maiden x


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*ooppps*



MaidenScotland said:


> Need help
> 
> I got a Wii fit from America last week it was second hand but almost new, only $50 dollars off the original price.. well I used it last week and it was fine and then I plugged it in this evening and it stayed on for about 2 minutes then the box stopped receiving power, I have checked the sockets etc and they are all fine.
> Any suggestions? Or does anyone know where I can get it looked at in Cairo?
> ...


cant help with your problem - but don't believe when it calculates your Wii age - it lies !!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I also have bathroom scales that lie!!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I just paid $130AUD for a Wii fit yesterday plus another $34AUD for the step!!!! I also can't help with the problem, hope someone comes up with a contact where you can send it to be looked at. 

My bathroom scales don't lie, it doesn't get a chance cos I never dare to go near it! :lol:

Dolly


----------



## psip (Jan 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Need help
> 
> I got a Wii fit from America last week it was second hand but almost new, only $50 dollars off the original price.. well I used it last week and it was fine and then I plugged it in this evening and it stayed on for about 2 minutes then the box stopped receiving power, I have checked the sockets etc and they are all fine.
> Any suggestions? Or does anyone know where I can get it looked at in Cairo?
> ...


I think I know what the problem is. I just moved to Cairo last week from the U.S. and brought my Wii with me. Prior to my departure I did some research and found out that for some reason the U.S. Wii is only good at 110 volts. This means a voltage converter is necessary because Egypt runs on 220 volts. There is a chance that you may have ruined your Wii, but there is also a chance that you only blew out your power cord and need to replace it. For your information, there is a store on 26th of July street in Zamalek called Al Ogail that sells converters and Wii accessories.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

psip said:


> I think I know what the problem is. I just moved to Cairo last week from the U.S. and brought my Wii with me. Prior to my departure I did some research and found out that for some reason the U.S. Wii is only good at 110 volts. This means a voltage converter is necessary because Egypt runs on 220 volts. There is a chance that you may have ruined your Wii, but there is also a chance that you only blew out your power cord and need to replace it. For your information, there is a store on 26th of July street in Zamalek called Al Ogail that sells converters and Wii accessories.


Thanks, that is probably it and I should have known better as I get most of my stuff in from America, I am not very good at setting these things up so got my houseboy to do it for me, strange we played on it last week with no probs but I am sure you are right.. silly me

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Update.. yes I burned it out by not using a voltage converter. I went to the shop and they don't sell part so I thought mmm I don't smoke and I don't drink so I just bought myself a new one and Wimbledon here I come

Maiden


----------

